# الصرصارات مش بيعجبهم العجب !



## marcelino (8 أبريل 2011)

*مرة كان في صرصار بيحب صرصارة*
*راح اتقدملها*
*قالتله بقى انا خريجة الجامعة هتجوزك انت يا جاهل*
*اي نعم حبيتك بس لازم تتعلم ع الاقل خد الابتدائية*
*خد الابتدائية واتقدملها*
*...قالتله معقول اتجوز واحد بابتددائية*
*خد أعدادية*
*خد اعدادية ورجع اتقدملها*
*قالتله بقى تبقى واقف على بابا الثانوي و اتجوزك وانت متكملش تعليم*
*راح خد الثانوية ورجع اتقدملها*
*قالتله يا راجل مش قادر تاخد كلية عشان الصراصير تقول اني متجوزة واحد بتعليم عالي*
*راح خد كلية واتقدملها قالتله معقول ابقى انا وجوزي بنفس المستوى التعليمي*
*خد ماجستير ورجع اتقدملها*
*قالتله بقى اخر حاجة في التعليم مش عايزها :act23:*
*مش هتجوزك غير لما تاخد الدكتوراه من المانيا*
*سافر المانيا وكلمها من هناك وقالها انا خدت الدكتوراه*
*في حاجة كمان قبل ما ارجع ولا ايه*
*قالتله اول ما ترجع هنتجوز على طول يا حبيبي*
*وهو نازل من الطيارة*
*-*
*-*
*-*
*-*
*-*
*-*
*-*
*-*
*واحد داس عليه بالجزمة :smile02






*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2011)

*ههههههههههه

حلوه قوي​*


----------



## جيلان (8 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههه
دنا كنت نسيت انه صرصار يا راجل


----------



## marcelino (8 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> 
> حلوه قوي​*



*ثااااااانكس مايكل
*​


----------



## marcelino (8 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> هههههههههههه
> دنا كنت نسيت انه صرصار يا راجل



*ههههههههه لا صرصاااااار ياختى مخك مش يروح لبعيد 
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (8 أبريل 2011)

عملت فيه خير وخلاته ياخد الدكتوراه ههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوي شكرا مارس​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههه

احسن احسن

عقبال الباقي هههههههههه

ميرسي يااااااااااااا هههههههههه​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (8 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا صرصار جامد 
مرسي ليك مارو​


----------



## جيلان (8 أبريل 2011)

ايون اهه مات مثقف


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 أبريل 2011)

*ههههههههههههه *
*ميرسى جميلة خالص*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 أبريل 2011)

_*جميله جداا
هههههههههه
شكراااا جداااا*_​


----------



## marcelino (9 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> عملت فيه خير وخلاته ياخد الدكتوراه ههههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوي شكرا مارس​



*ههههههه اة ياختى
*​


----------



## marcelino (9 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> احسن احسن
> 
> ...




*ههههههه يلا ياااااااا
*​


----------



## marcelino (9 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا صرصار جامد
> مرسي ليك مارو​




*هههههه لا دى الصرصارة ياختى
*​


----------



## marcelino (9 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> ايون اهه مات مثقف



*منها لله بقى
*​


----------



## marcelino (9 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *ههههههههههههه *
> *ميرسى جميلة خالص*​



*تااااااانكس مانا نورتى
*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (9 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههه*

*جته خيبه ماعندوش شخصيه *

*هههههههههههه*

*هو اللى جابه لنفسه مش حد تانى *

*هههههههههههههههههه*

*بس حلوه يامارو*​


----------



## كوك (9 أبريل 2011)

_*ههههههههههه*_

_*يا عينى *_

_*حلوه ياباشا*_

_*تسلم*_
​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *مرة كان في صرصار بيحب صرصارة*​
> *راح اتقدملها*
> *قالتله بقى انا خريجة الجامعة هتجوزك انت يا جاهل*
> *اي نعم حبيتك بس لازم تتعلم ع الاقل خد الابتدائية*
> ...


_* فكرتنى بنكته بتقول  *_
_*



*_
_*بقرة واقفة امام المراية وبتقول .... ياربـــي بقي الجمال ده كله ,,,,, هايروح لعـــجل........!!!!! هههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*مرسى يا مارو  كوميدى بجد*_​


----------



## انريكي (10 أبريل 2011)

هو ده نهاية الي يروح ورى البنات

ربنا يسامحهم بقى ههههههههههههههههه

شكرا مارو


----------



## أنجيلا (10 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* فكرتنى بنكته بتقول  *_
> _*
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههه حتى البقرة بتعرف ان الجواز انتحار ههههههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (10 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هو ده نهاية الي يروح ورى البنات
> 
> ربنا يسامحهم بقى ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا مارو



بتقصد الصرصارات ههههههههههههههه
وهي طلبت منه يروح وراها?! ما هو الصراصير لبيجيبوها لنفسهم ههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> _*جميله جداا
> هههههههههه
> شكراااا جداااا*_​



*شكرا يا باشا نورت*​


----------



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *جته خيبه ماعندوش شخصيه *
> 
> ...



*ههههههه يلهوى عليكووووو مش بيعجبكم العجب بجد :t32:
*​


----------



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*ههههههههههه*_
> 
> _*يا عينى *_
> 
> ...



*نووورت يا معلم*​


----------



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* فكرتنى بنكته بتقول  *_
> _*
> 
> 
> ...



*هههههههه فاكرين نفسهم حاجه يابنى :a82:
*​


----------



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هو ده نهاية الي يروح ورى البنات
> 
> ربنا يسامحهم بقى ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا مارو




*ههههههه عندك حق
*​


----------



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> هههههههه حتى البقرة بتعرف ان الجواز انتحار ههههههههههههههه




*ههههههههه لا يا حلوة ده هى فاكره نفسها حاجه عدله يعنى ومستخسره نفسها فيه
متعرفش انه واخدها غصب عنه ههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أبريل 2011)

تحفة يا مارو بس النهاية مأساوية ههههههههههههه

كنت انهيها عربى و البطل يتجوز البطلة​


----------



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> بتقصد الصرصارات ههههههههههههههه
> وهي طلبت منه يروح وراها?! ما هو الصراصير لبيجيبوها لنفسهم ههههههههههه




*هههههههههه
يعنى ولا كدة عاجب ولا كده عاجب ياربى :a82:
*​


----------



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> تحفة يا مارو بس النهاية مأساوية ههههههههههههه
> 
> كنت انهيها عربى و البطل يتجوز البطلة​



*هههههههه لا أصل البطله رخمه :smil12:
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (10 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه لا يا حلوة ده هى فاكره نفسها حاجه عدله يعنى ومستخسره نفسها فيه
> متعرفش انه واخدها غصب عنه ههههههه*​


وهي قالتلو "خدني"?! :a82:
​


----------



## أنجيلا (10 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههههه
> يعنى ولا كدة عاجب ولا كده عاجب ياربى :a82:
> *​



هو ايه لمش عاجب?!
يا بني الصرصار لتبعها. هي طلبت منه يروح وراها?


----------



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> وهي قالتلو "خدني"?! :a82:
> ​





أنجيلا قال:


> هو ايه لمش عاجب?!
> يا بني الصرصار لتبعها. هي طلبت منه يروح وراها?




*ماهى مقالتش بس كلنا عارفين انها هتموت عليه :smil12:
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (10 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يشفيكم من الوهم لعيشين فيه​


----------



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ربنا يشفيكم من الوهم لعيشين فيه​




:smil13::smil13::smil13:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههه
حلوه كتييير 
والصرصار يستاهل النهايه دي اصلا
كان اتعلم الاول وبعدين اتقدم
صراصير غبيه 
ميرسي ع النكته


----------



## انريكي (12 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> بتقصد الصرصارات ههههههههههههههه
> وهي طلبت منه يروح وراها?! ما هو الصراصير لبيجيبوها لنفسهم ههههههههههه


انت يا بنت انتي

انا اتكلم مع مارو انتي ايه الي دخلك بينا ها

يلا هش من هنا احسنلك هههههههههههههههههههههه

:act23:


----------



## أنجيلا (12 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> انت يا بنت انتي
> 
> انا اتكلم مع مارو انتي ايه الي دخلك بينا ها
> 
> ...



شوف الاولاد بيعملو ايه لما مش بيلاقو رد ههههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (13 أبريل 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> حلوه كتييير
> والصرصار يستاهل النهايه دي اصلا
> كان اتعلم الاول وبعدين اتقدم
> ...




*شكرا مرورك
*​


----------



## tamav maria (13 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههه
ده صارصور مؤدب قوي وبيسمع الكلام​


----------



## انريكي (17 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> شوف الاولاد بيعملو ايه لما مش بيلاقو رد ههههههههههههههه


هش من هنا يا صرصورة اوووووووووو قصدي يا بنت ههههههههههه


----------



## هالة الحب (18 أبريل 2011)

الله يقرفك


----------



## أنجيلا (18 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هش من هنا يا صرصورة اوووووووووو قصدي يا بنت ههههههههههه



اتمنى ييجي يوم وتتحضر شوية يا هش
قصدي ياانريكيleasantr
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (18 أبريل 2011)

هالة الحب قال:


> الله يقرفك



ايوة يا حبيبتي
ما هم الاولاد كده مقرفيييييييييييييييييييييين
مش بيفكرو غير بالقرف
هههههههههههه​


----------

